# Triggering Flash remotely



## sanj (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello friends. I will buy an expensive camera only when jobs open up but am itching to do photography and will buy the RP. I already have 600 EX II. So to trigger will the 270 EX II work? Or I need to buy the ST-E3 transmitter? I prefer the flash option if it does not have any 'bad points'. Any advice is appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello sanj,

the 270 EXII can't be used as transmitter. It is only meant as on camera flash or as slave, but not as master. The small EX90 could be used as master but only with optical transmission between the flashes. Not sure if the 600 EX II can be controlled also optical but as far as I remember this is the case.
Your 600EX II can be triggered via radio signals, which has at least two advantages.
1. you do not need a direct line of sight between transmitter and receiver (e.g. if the slave is hidden in a softbox)
2. Radio trigger is more reliable outdoors and has greater reach

regards
Frank


----------



## sanj (Apr 23, 2020)

Photorex said:


> Hello sanj,
> 
> the 270 EXII can't be used as transmitter. It is only meant as on camera flash or as slave, but not as master. The small EX90 could be used as master but only with optical transmission between the flashes. Not sure if the 600 EX II can be controlled also optical but as far as I remember this is the case.
> Your 600EX II can be triggered via radio signals, which has at least two advantages.
> ...


Thank you for this great advice.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 24, 2020)

An inexpensive solution would be a Canon 430EX III-RT. Probably as large a an RP, but more versatile and cheaper than a ST-E3.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Sanj. 
An alternative inexpensive option would be yongnuo either the YN-E3-RT or a YN 600 EX-RTII to complement your Canon flash, unless you absolutely have to have canon brand.

Cheers, Graham. 



brad-man said:


> An inexpensive solution would be a Canon 430EX III-RT. Probably as large a an RP, but more versatile and cheaper than a ST-E3.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 24, 2020)

brad-man said:


> An inexpensive solution would be a Canon 430EX III-RT. Probably as large a an RP, but more versatile and cheaper than a ST-E3.


You might also look for used. There are currently 40 used 600 EX I's on CPW and they are cheap. I know you are in India, but it might be worth the shipping costs. There is very little difference between the I and II version. 

Warning though. Strobes are like crack cocaine. You start with one and pretty soon you have nine of them.


----------



## sanj (Apr 24, 2020)

unfocused said:


> You might also look for used. There are currently 40 used 600 EX I's on CPW and they are cheap. I know you are in India, but it might be worth the shipping costs. There is very little difference between the I and II version.
> 
> Warning though. Strobes are like crack cocaine. You start with one and pretty soon you have nine of them.


I am currently in USA! I found a trigger (used) for $100. ST-E3. Canon 430EX III-RT will trigger my 600? Any 'downfalls' like distance covered etc? THANK YOU


----------



## sanj (Apr 24, 2020)

I found 430 flash for same price as the trigger? Which one to get, the trigger or the flash? I prefer the option of flash unless there is some issues with using that instead of the trigger. Did someone say crack?


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 24, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sanj.
> An alternative inexpensive option would be yongnuo either the YN-E3-RT or a YN 600 EX-RTII to complement your Canon flash, unless you absolutely have to have canon brand.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Agree with the above. I can confirm that the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT works great with all of my Canon 600-EX-RT and 430EXIII-RT flashes.
The Yongnuo YN-E3-RT has not missed a beat on me yet. It's menu system is very close to the Canon's, so it's quite easy to get used to each of them.
The two distinct benefits of using the YN-E3-RT are low weight (less wrist fatigue than a larger flash on the camera), AND it has a focus assist lamp built in, which the Canon equivalent radio transmitter does not have.

I like having a mix of flash sizes, having higher powered models when I need that, and smaller/lower power when less size and weight is more convenient.
That's why I also have the 270EXII, which is useful for when I want to take a really small flash along somewhere.

Let us know what you go with, Sanj


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Sanj. 
I can’t tell you if the 430 RT will fire the 600, if it has master mode it should, make sure it can master in both optical and radio (as I think I might remember that it might not master in radio?).
As pj1974 said, the YN-E3-RT and YN 600 RTII’s have been great for me too plus they do an extra unit a YN-E3-RX which I use to give non remote (on camera only) flashes remote E-TTL functionality, plus it can be used as a remote trigger via the YN-E3-RT. 

Cheers, Graham. 



pj1974 said:


> Agree with the above. I can confirm that the Yongnuo YN-E3-RT works great with all of my Canon 600-EX-RT and 430EXIII-RT flashes.
> The Yongnuo YN-E3-RT has not missed a beat on me yet. It's menu system is very close to the Canon's, so it's quite easy to get used to each of them.
> The two distinct benefits of using the YN-E3-RT are low weight (less wrist fatigue than a larger flash on the camera), AND it has a focus assist lamp built in, which the Canon equivalent radio transmitter does not have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Sanj.
Just checked the manual, the 430EX III RT can act as master and slave in radio but only as a slave in optical mode, so should do what you want and give you a smaller flash for when you don’t want a 600 on your camera. I would consider getting both (or the YN-E3-RT instead for the focus assist beam) if you can for greater versatility.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sanj (Apr 25, 2020)

Thank you, everyone. I bought the YN-E3-RT. My new toys are on the way!


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi Sanj. 
Hopefully you have the YN-E3-RT II coming, this was launched a little while back, apparently to deal with some compatibility issues with the original version and some newer Canon cameras, I only discovered this accidentally when looking at eBay and I saw some were listing a II version, a quick google showed the differences, compatibility and a new selection wheel!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 26, 2020)

I got a Yongnuo YN-E3-RT, it was not good, I had constant triggering issues and as reliability is way more important to me than a few dollars I ended up selling it. I got it because it worked better, in theory, on my camera at the time than the ST-E3-RT as it had second curtain sync and Gr mode and remote triggering with pre 2012 bodies.

I now have two ST-E3-RT’s and they just work, although I’d love a MkII with a screen that can display all the Gr at the same time and that has a variable angle as I often find the screen difficult to see when tripod mounted. Also I’d like to be able to change the power on the flash, if you are doing walk around ‘flambient’ type shooting it is annoying having to go to the camera to adjust the flash power when you have the flash in your hand.

However for most people I’d recommend a 430EX-III-RT as the best companion to a single 600-EX-RT As it gives maximum functionality.

As for the differences between the 600-EX-RT and the II version, there are a couple of detail differences but from a usability point two that aren’t talked about and spring to mind. First is that the MkII cannot be used as a trigger for pre 2012 camera whereas the original can with a proprietary cable (that I have), second is that the case four the MkII is square and the flash stores with the head in the forward shooting position like Nikon Speedlights, I have always had Canon Speedlites store with their head in th vertical position which I find fits perfectly in a camera bag. I now have 7 600-EX-RT’s and 2 ST-E3-RT’s and am happy to buy used 600’s, but only the MkI’s for around $150 with case and mount, gel holder etc.


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 26, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sanj.
> Hopefully you have the YN-E3-RT II coming, this was launched a little while back, apparently to deal with some compatibility issues with the original version and some newer Canon cameras, I only discovered this accidentally when looking at eBay and I saw some were listing a II version, a quick google showed the differences, compatibility and a new selection wheel!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Yes, Graham raises a good point, the II has compatibility with some newer models that the original/first version of the YN-E3-RT doesn't.

For what it's worth, my YN-E3-RT works perfectly on my 7D, 80D, M5 and a bunch of other / older DSLRs, like 700D, etc. It works with my 600EX-RT, and 430EXIII-RT. But I believe the 600EXII-RT may not operate correctly from a YN-E3-RT.

Just reading PBD's post above, interesting that he had reliability issues with his YN-E3-RT.. mine has been faultless... so it may well be that quality control of these Yongnuo products, while improved from their production in earlier years, still is far from acceptible.

PJ


----------



## sanj (Apr 26, 2020)

Ohhhh. So should I not open the box and return it? I bought it from BH. I can then find a used Canon trigger instead? HELP! I will be using RP, 600 ver 2.


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 27, 2020)

sanj said:


> Ohhhh. So should I not open the box and return it? I bought it from BH. I can then find a used Canon trigger instead? HELP! I will be using RP, 600 ver 2.



It seems that different users have different compatibility outcomes with the (original) YN-E3-RT.

Some people report issues with the 5DIV or 600EXII-RT when using the YN-E3-RT, and needed to upgrade to the YN-E3-RT II. I don't have the 5DIV or 600EXII-RT.

If you look at BH user comments you'll find various users citing compatibility issues.
However some other users have found the YN-E3-RT works well using the 600EXII-RT and the 5DIV.

If you have or use a EOS R, the general consensus is that you will have better operation with the YN-E3-RT II.

Here's a helpful site / page too. 








Yongnuo YN-E3-RT II vs Yongnuo YN-E3-RT - Speedlite Review


Yongnuo YN-E3-RT II vs Yongnuo YN-E3-RT: Yongnuo have released their updated version but what's new and is it woth upgrading..




www.speedlitereview.com





It's up to you, but if I were you I would probably contact BH and ask if you can upgrade to a YN-E3-RT II (if you don't open the package).

Best wishes,

PJ


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2020)

pj1974 said:


> It seems that different users have different compatibility outcomes with the (original) YN-E3-RT.
> 
> Some people report issues with the 5DIV or 600EXII-RT when using the YN-E3-RT, and needed to upgrade to the YN-E3-RT II. I don't have the 5DIV or 600EXII-RT.
> 
> ...


I did buy version II. Now all good?


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 27, 2020)

sanj said:


> I did buy version II. Now all good?



Ah, ok, yes if you bought YN-E3-RT II, then I'd say you're all good.

It has compatibility with near all (if not all) Canon cameras and speedlites. Let us know how you go, Sanj! 

Regards.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Sanj. 
Sorry, I only found there was any issue after you said you had bought one, I was mooching around eBay and saw mkii versions and then I stumbled upon the site PJ linked. 
Fortunately you have the mkii version so all should be good. 
Contrary to PBD’s experience my YN-E3-RT has been faultless, plus I think it maintains the ability to fire the pre ‘16 cameras with the flashes and the YN-E3-RX definitely works, though I think they may have been discontinued so if you want one of the RX it will be eBay!

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## sanj (Apr 28, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sanj.
> Sorry, I only found there was any issue after you said you had bought one, I was mooching around eBay and saw mkii versions and then I stumbled upon the site PJ linked.
> Fortunately you have the mkii version so all should be good.
> Contrary to PBD’s experience my YN-E3-RT has been faultless, plus I think it maintains the ability to fire the pre ‘16 cameras with the flashes and the YN-E3-RX definitely works, though I think they may have been discontinued so if you want one of the RX it will be eBay!
> ...


Thanks Graham


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Apr 21, 2021)

I've had good luck with the Godox/Flashpoint Xpro-C wireless trigger at about $70.

I started with the Yongnuo flashes but found that they overheat after about 18-20 flashes (it's in the manual) and you have to wait for them to cool down. I switched to Godox which will allow about 80 full power flashes which have never been a problem. I use the PB960 power pack to get almost instantaneous recharge and found I could easily overheat the Yongnuo flash during running and gunning photography.


----------

